# Violent shaking after hitting bump on hiway when veering to left



## jcolli457 (Nov 15, 2006)

I don't know if its a suspension problem. A couple weeks ago, I was happily cruising along the hiway having a great time like I always do in my 1987 Maxima, Sugar, when my car started shaking violently side to side. I got a little scared, but as soon as my wheels straigtened out it was back to normal. I realized that it happened while I was veering to the left just after hitting a dip in the road. Ever since, it will do the same thing every time I hit a dip or bump while veering to the left on the hiway. As soon as I can straigten the wheels, back to normal. Veering right is never a problem. Does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

how much play do you have in your steering wheel, with the car off and wheel unlocked how much back and forth play do you have? I would look at the tie-rod ends for play, if thats fine look at the hubs for play, if thats fine check the balance on the tires.


----------



## jcolli457 (Nov 15, 2006)

The play in the steering wheel seems normal and the tie rod ends don't budge when I jiggle them. The hubs also seem pretty sturdy. I did notice while I was inspecting the driver side front end that the drive shaft had some jiggle in it when I would push it toward the engine and then pull it toward the wheel. I'm starting to suspect that to be the problem.

My tires must have been balanced once already because they all have weights taped on the insides of them. Would I mess up the overall balance if the wheels got turned during inspection?


John


----------

